

The World of Tomorrow - 1981 school text book - estel
http://www.goaste.cx/museum/worldoftomorrowschoolworkplayindex.php

======
dholowiski
Um... not so sure I should click on that link. Anyone else brave enough?

~~~
estel
It's definitely a stupid url, but the site is entirely SFW.

